
Social networks, gender, and job placement - pseudolus
https://www.pnas.org/content/116/6/2033
======
towaway1138
Most of the abstract seems to be saying that unlike men, women can form tight
cliques with other women, which gives them an advantage (the 2.5x boost)
apparently unavailable to men.

But they also end with "Women who have networks that resemble those of high-
placing men are low-placing, despite having leadership qualifications
comparable to high-placing women." As they don't otherwise mention leadership
qualifications, nor even define the term, it's unclear what's being hinted at
here.

